# Brazilian keratin treatment on ebay?



## mhtinkerbell (Sep 8, 2009)

Would u buy? any recs? Im considering it as my hair needs to be relaxed especially the under hair...to make it more manageable  I have heard such good things about bkt but I have long hair and cant afford 500+ dollars on getting it done? What brand bkt do u think is the best? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## mhtinkerbell (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 20, 2009)

i would think its a good idea to buy it off ebay for the simple reason that its supposed to be impossible to do at home and there is a mehtod for doing it and if not done right it will do alot of harm to your hair. better of going to a professional! good luck!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bad idea..
Im getting a blow out next Saturday, and while its not a "chemical" process, there are many steps. First is shampooing with a clarifying shampoo, then applying the keratin treatment, and blowdrying, letting it crystaliaze on the shaft. Then they Flat Iron with a very hot (400 degrees is rec) iron, and allow it to set. Then its off to the wash again and a protective masque is applied. Rinse, and then style. 

Not very easy to do at home, IMHO.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jan 6, 2010)

I have to disagree. I had my BKT done at a salon, however had spent ages researching it and watching videos on YouTube. When I had it done (at my very good) salon, I did notice them make a few errors. I think its such a new process to the UK, that people don't know as much about it as say in NYC.

I have since redone it myself at home. I didn't use one of the ebay ones though, as some are not salon quality brands and the concentrations of formaldehyde are not as well controlled and some have 4%. I managed to get hold of some Lasio solution (a formula that can be washed out after 24hrs as opposed to the regular 4 days) and this has 0.02% formaldehyde.

I found it relatively easy to do. The main time consuming bit is the sectioning. I have always straightened my hair in small sections, so I am good at sectioning, and have no problems getting to the back of my hair. My hair is shoulder length, and it took me about 2 and half hours, start to finish. The result isn't poker straight hair, it is soft, frizz free though. Going by naturallycurly.com definitions, it has taken my hair from a 2c/3a down to a 2a (although my wave is far looser than Joss Stones' in this picture) Hair Types on NaturallyCurly.com


----------



## tarnii (Sep 26, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else has tried this since the last post here.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 27, 2010)

I am a SUPER lazy sectioner. Arms get tired, it's why salon blow outs look so much better. 

Why not try the Garnier fructus treatment? At 10 buck it's not an investment that will break you, and it will give you an idea of how good you are going to be at it yourself. 

Another girl on here fried her hair doing proten treatments, so you should be careful with them


----------



## tarnii (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I am a SUPER lazy sectioner. Arms get tired, it's why salon blow outs look so much better. 

Why not try the Garnier fructus treatment? At 10 buck it's not an investment that will break you, and it will give you an idea of how good you are going to be at it yourself. 

Another girl on here fried her hair doing proten treatments, so you should be careful with them_

 
Which treatment were you talking about? I am in Australia so I am not sure if we have it over here but we do have a lot of products in this range. Do they have something similar?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 27, 2010)

It's new, I've tried it several times it's a really nice blow dry treatment. Garnier Fructus Blow Dry Perfector.

It doesn't straighten your hair, it just makes it smoother. I'm not sure how effective it would be on super tight curls - like kinked curls - but it makes my hair a lot nicer to blow dry and straighten


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 15, 2015)

As long as it is one of the ones listed http://www.womensvoices.org/avoid-t...raightening-products-containing-formaldehyde/
  scroll down to the table with the following title and use it as a guide??
  [h=2]Formaldehyde-Free Hair Straighteners[/h]  The following products have been tested and found not to contain measurable levels of formaldehyde.
_This list is not exhaustive. There may also be other hair straightening products which do not contain formaldehyde._
  The supposedly safe level seems to be less than 0.02% I have been told.


----------

